# Two things....



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

1) I've joined the gym yesterday and was working out for 3 hours :smthumbup: ....

Today I am sooooooooooooooooooo sore !!!!!

I keep touching my belly and butt and catch myself thinking "Nice and firm already !!" :rofl: 

I so needed to do this and I feel so good about myself already !!!!

Tonight I'm going again :smthumbup: ....

2) I asked my husband why it is that we are getting along so great lately and he said "Because I put the anger and resentment aside for a while..." :scratchhead::scratchhead:

 WTF.....

I mean if it is so easy for him to put it aside to get along better, why not put it aside to allow this marriage to have a second chance ?!?!

He would only benefit from this....

I'm becoming a better wife and lover....

He wouldn't have to spend all this extra money....

His sons would not resent him for breaking up this marriage (his words, not mine).....

He wouldn't have to try to find another woman....(he's not a dater and it's not easy for him to trust a woman....

I don't get it....:scratchhead:


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

Your husband is just plain weird


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Just because someone has "put the anger and resentment aside" doesn't mean that they want to reconcile. It just means that they're not necessarily hanging on to the negative emotions.

But good on you for the exercise! When I run, I sometimes put my hand on my stomach, and feel good about myself for not jiggling anymore! 

C


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

PBear said:


> Just because someone has "put the anger and resentment aside" doesn't mean that they want to reconcile. It just means that they're not necessarily hanging on to the negative emotions.
> 
> But good on you for the exercise! When I run, I sometimes put my hand on my stomach, and feel good about myself for not jiggling anymore!
> 
> C


Yes, I know that....but you don't know the whole story....the cuddling, the sex.....all these things he's doing that make me feel like he does still love me....

On Affaircare's site it says


> Love is a decision, not a feeling; it is a conscious choice to act in a loving way toward another person. Love is an initiated action.


....if he can put his anger and resentment aside for a while, then why not make the effort to try and work on the relationship ?!?!

He's been married 3 times before......Wife #1, then remarried to wife #1 because she lied about her name :scratchhead:, then married to wife #2 but got annulled because he didn't know he was still married to wife #1.....

I'm his 3rd wife and he keeps telling me that I'm a wonderful woman .....

He says knows our boys will hate him and he will lose quite a bit of money if he really goes through with the divorce....

It's crazy  ...........


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

KRinOnt said:


> Your husband is just plain weird



 you can say that out loud !!!! 

Hey, going to the gym was one major change (he really likes) and I just got email that my transcripts for college are ready and going to be mailed....so another huge step that he's always wanted for me to make taken !!!!!

All I can hope for is that he's going to hold on until after Christmas and that I can prove him until then that those changes are indeed *permanent* !!!!!!

And maybe with a little more time he can find his love for me again.....

How are you doing ????


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

Dale&Alex said:


> you can say that out loud !!!!
> 
> Hey, going to the gym was one major change (he really likes) and I just got email that my transcripts for college are ready and going to be mailed....so another huge step that he's always wanted for me to make taken !!!!!
> 
> ...


Up and down. Finally starting listening to my Dr and take my meds. They help a little.


----------

